# white bass/striper



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

Any one foing anygood out on the river right now? If i had access to my boat i know it would pay off to fish... Had an awesome Fall season for them.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey 1bad, I don't have a report because I haven't been fishing. I did get a nice striper from Lake Cumberland back in Nov. I do appreciate you keeping the white bass/striper discussion going though. There are alot of people on here that fish for them and like to see reports. Thank again.


----------



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

Curious....

I pick up alot of Whitebass/stripers/wipers/Hybrids on my trips out to the Ohio, but I cannot tell the difference in what I am catching?

When I was younger we used to catch boatloads of Whitebass from Ceasars Creek and they were small in the 10 - 12 in. range from what I remember. I know that Stripers get pretty big. I also take it that Hybrids get pretty big, I put 5 Hybrids in my pond last summer and my fish managements rep. told me they will gain up to 2 pounds in the first couple years and be upwards of possibly 5 pounds after 3 years depending on the food source.

So what are some of the distinctions between these fish, so when I do get into them I know what I am catching....

Last summer we got into a mess down in Cincy in one of the little feeder creeks, we were using 2 curly tails tied on the line and as soon as the line hit the water you had 2 fish on. We caught a ton that day but never knew exactly what they were, they were tearing up the water. I will attach a photo of 2 of those my buddy caught that day. Then we were also up near meldalh last summer and using sabaki rigs we were catching 5 and 6 smaller similar fish at a time, I figured those to be white bass but not positive.

If I know what I am catching, it will help when I post so Im not misleading people..

Thanks
C~n~C


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

... White bass have the broken "completely" lateral lines.... Whipers.. and stripers dont I believe!









Whiper


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

It can be hard to tell them apart at times, but if you catch alot of them, it becomes easier to tell. Hybrids(wipers) will always have broken lines. White bass and true stripers will for the most part, have straight lines. The lines on a striper are darker, and the lines on a white bass are more faint. You can't always go by the broken lines either. I saw a picture of a 30 lb striper that had nearly all the lines broken. I asked the guy that caught it if the fish had some white bass blood in it. He said he had it checked by a biologist and confirmed that it was a true striper. Another way to tell is the body shape. White bass and hybrids are stockier and the stripers are more slender.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

aside from morone's good description,stripers are also more "streamlined" than hybrids or whites.
the hybrids and whites have broader bodies(top to bottom) but normally are not as "thick" as stripers.


----------



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

So what about the 2 my buddy is holding up there? What are those?

Thanks for the helpful descriptions, I guess in time and catching more of them I will improve my identification skills. It seems like everytime Im out on the river I either catch them when I am fishing for skips, or when I have shad on the bottom for cats.

Thanks again,
C~n~C


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'd say hybrid in his right,i'd say striper in his left hand,but the stripes are awfully faint.the more i look,the more it looks like a white.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

The wiper has a brokin line with the striper solid. The diff is the color or darkness of the fish. Those are very light. Got to say white bass. Something about the eye and mouth also but Im no expert. Kinda looks like a paper mouth.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I think the fish in his left hand is a nice sized white bass and the fish in his right hand is a small hybrid. The lines on the white bass are more faint and are fewer in number. The lines are more solid also. The fish is very stocky looking and has a noticable slope from the back to the mouth. The hybrid is slightly more streamlined and has a less noticable slope. The lines on the side are broken and are darker. There are more lines on this fish than the white bass also. It also has a stocky look to it. A true striper of that size would be way more streamlined, have less of a slope from the back to the mouth, and would have noticable dark lines on the side. There wouldn't be many if any broken lines. All the years I've fished the Ohio River, I've only caught two true stripers(no I don't fish the dams) and it was obvious as soon as I got a look at them that they were stripers. I helped land a hybrid well over 10 lbs(yes I do know the exact weight but I am sworn to secrecy)and it looked nearly deformed. The slope from the back to the mouth was very exaggerated.


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

Mean Morone said:


> I think the fish in his left hand is a nice sized white bass and the fish in his right hand is a small hybrid.


I think you've got it pegged. 

The fool-proof way to tell is, unfortunately, not something you can see in most pictures. On the tongue of a hybrid or striped bass you'll find two patches of rough "teeth". On a white bass there is only one spot and it is oval in shape. So when you have your thumb in their mouth, pay attention to the rough spots - two means hybrid, one means white bass!

Joe C.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Roger, seems like there is alot of interest in this thread.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i have to agree with the mean morone,nice fish to eat!


----------



## corkster_00 (Dec 30, 2005)

3 photos of hybrid,striper, or whites. don't really know. checkout the small head to body of first picture it was 4lb. and 2nd clearly has broken [email protected] 3lb7oz, and 3rd has straighter lines, although it was smaller. All cought @ Aberdeen hot waters this month. Fun to catch anyway.


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

corkster, I would say the first two fish are pretty easy. Too big for a white bass; body too deep compared to head for striper. Definitely hybrid. The third fish has more the shape of a striper, but is probably a smaller hybrid, too (not a white bass--body not deep enough/no concave curve from back to head).


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Kinda makes you want to go fishing. Nice fish/pics
LMJ


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow this is fun. I havn't caught a hybrid or striper let alone a white bass yet this year, so I have to go on memory(ok, now where did I put those keys). I like spinfishers take on it. The first two are easy. Hybrids. The last one isn't so easy. Could be a striper, but I would say small hybrid. The stripes on that fish look just like the stripes on the hybrid. It is so much easier to tell the difference on smaller fish when they are attached to the end of your line. Of course when the fish get bigger, there isn't much doubt. The last striper I caught was 20 +lbs.


----------

